# Wieght calc



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You can click here for specs on copper THHN wire. 

#750 mcm weighs just under 2½ pounds per foot.

Edit to add: Oops! I just noticed you wanted specs on Aluminum wire! My bad --

Click here for specs on XHHW aluminum cable.

#750 mcm weighs about .83 pounds per foot.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Aluminum will depend on the insulation type but here is a PDF from southwire. Page 10 or so is what you need. http://www.southwire.com/flashapps/ElectricalCatalog/AluminumCatalogPage.html


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

EMT

http://www.westerntube.com/electrical_metallic_tubing.htm


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

many thanks gentlemen, just a tad google challenged this a.m......

now i can do my homework!:thumbsup:

will post results too!

~CS~


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a helpful post for your wieght calcs.:laughing:

http://alt-usage-english.org/I_before_E.html


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Dennis, you are so above average. Thanx. Like I didn't have enough written-in notes in my code book. I wrote down the O.D.'s and weights/10' in Chapter 9, Table 4 next to their trade size.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Also, CS, have your SH (a suit in the office, not counter) provide this service for you, then compare to your results.


----------



## NJWVUGrad (May 12, 2011)

I have a spreadsheet for this.

On new workl, I usually submit it with a proposed mounting method to the structural engineer to get approval.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*the dog ate my homework.....*











Basic Wieght calc , all AL conductors in 4" emt raceway
Wieght per foot>
4" emt= 4 lbs per foot*
750 kcmil thwn AL= .833 lb's per ft.**
500 kcmil thwn AL= .556 lb's per ft.
400 kcmil thwn AL= .452 lb's per ft.
4/0 kcmil thwn AL= .247 lb's per ft.
3/0 kcmil thwn AL= .2 lb's per ft
2/0 kcmil thwn AL= .163 lb's per ft.
　
Runs>
2-3= _(old 120/208 =gear)_
24---750kcmil @ 6 runs x 3ea. 
6----400kcmil @ 6 runs x1ea.

H= _(hospital run , sds to 120/208 there)_
9----500kcmil @ 3 runs x 3ea.
3----3/0kcmil @ 3 runs x 1ea.

4= _(480 feeder to old switchgear)_
16----500kcmil @ 4 runs x 4ea.
4----4/0kcmil @ 4 runs x 1ea.

P _(house panel)_
8----500kcmil @ 2 runs x 4ea.
2----2/0kcmil @ 2 runs x 1ea.
　
　
Total wieght per ft=
24----750kcmil runs ---24 x .833=19.99lb's per ft
33----500kcmil runs ----33 x .556 = 18.348 lb's per ft.
6------400kcmil runs -----6 x .452 = 2.712 lb's per ft
4----4/0kcmil runs --------4 x .247 = .988 lb's per ft.
3----3/0kcmil runs ------ 3 x .2 = .6 lb's per ft
2----2/0kcmil runs--------2 x .163 = .326 lb's per ft.
15---4" emt ----15 x 4 lb's = 60 lb's per ft. 
total wieght per ft= 102.964, excluding strut, couplings, rods, GEC
　
103lb's x 170 ft of total overhead run = 175,10 lb's , or *8.75* Tons

space breakdown=
100 ft room= 103lb's x 100 =10,300 lb's, or 5 tons

Hallway= 103lb's x 40' =4120, or 2+ tons

Switchgear rm= 103lb's x 30'= 3090, or 1.5 tons
　
ref's, the good folks @ ET


----------

